# The corners first "example solve" game



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 1, 2020)

scramble : L2 F' U D F' L' B2 L B' R U2 D2 L' D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F2

CF method : ortega

d R U2 R' U' R U R' // first facet
U' F R U R' U' F' // second facet
D U2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 // PBL
L S2 L' D' M' D U2 L' S' L // FB
E' F E F' D' F' E' F D2 F' E2 F d // SB + Accidental EO
F E' F2 E' F' E2 F2 E2 // LSE
56 STM (wow for a method meant to have 80 STM.

Next :
B' U' F R2 D2 F' R2 F' D2 R2 B' D2 L2 D2 L' U' B' D2 U2 R D'


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 2, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> B' U' F R2 D2 F' R2 F' D2 R2 B' D2 L2 D2 L' U' B' D2 U2 R D'



I'm in. Not sure about my method, though.

(x' y') U L F L2 U' R U' R' U2 R U // (11) Corners first
(x2 y) F' U2 M U2 F // (5/16) Front equatorial edges
U M U M' U2 M' B' M2' B // (9/25) Back equatorial edges
r2 U' M U2 M' U M // (7/32) EO
S2 U2 R2 U' S2 U2 M2 U M2 U2 // (10/42) Last 8 edges

NEXT : U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D' U' R' U2 B' L U F' D L' D2 R' U2
—


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 2, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D' U' R' U2 B' L U F' D L' D2 R' U2
> —


Just saying it doesn't have to be pure corners first. Methods like waterman are fine.

x // inspection
R2 S2 R2 U' R2 M U r2 U R U R2 U R U R' // first layer
y' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // CLL
x' y' U M' U' R U' M U R U M' U' M' U M U2 M U // First 3 redges + last ledge
r U' M' U' M U M U // Last redge + midge orientation
E2 M E2 R2 // L4E
74 HTM, 88 QTM, 60 STM, 64 ETM

next :
B2 D2 U2 F' L2 F D2 R2 U2 B' D' R D' U' L2 D2 L B2 R


----------



## WoowyBaby (Feb 2, 2020)

There are so many example solve threads lmao

Okay CF here we go:


WarriorCatCuber said:


> next : B2 D2 U2 F' L2 F D2 R2 U2 B' D' R D' U' L2 D2 L B2 R



L F2 U' L2 D2 B' R B // All Corners + Two Edges (8/8)
B L2 B' M' B R2 F M' // Solve Lots More Edges (7/15)
R' E2 R' E R2 F2 E // Permute Final Edges, Finished (7/22)

Next: B R2 F' D2 L2 D2 U2 F D2 F R2 U2 D R' F D' U B R' F' D2


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Feb 2, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> There are so many example solve threads lmao
> 
> Okay CF here we go:
> 
> ...


This was a fmc attempt! How’d you get 22 lol.


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 2, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> There are so many example solve threads lmao
> 
> Okay CF here we go:
> 
> ...


Which planet do you come from?


----------



## WoowyBaby (Feb 2, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> Which planet do you come from?



I live on Neptune.
Our school system is almost all just about cubes and twisty puzzles so we know quite a lot about how the cube works and cube theory, we have more experience with it than you Earthlings could ever have. We also live twice as long.

I just checked and optimal after corners give 20 moves.
I'm not a god, I'm only from Neptune. Maybe I am Neptune. Maybe I am a Greek god. Who knows.


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 2, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> I live on Neptune.
> Our school system is almost all just about cubes and twisty puzzles so we know quite a lot.
> 
> I just checked and optimal after corners give 20.
> I'm not a god, I'm only from Neptune. Maybe I am Neptune. Maybe I am a Greek god. Who knows.


What did you think of the space probes when they passed? Also, do you use wormholes to get internet from earth? i dont think you could get that good hypixel parkour attempts with billions of ping.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 2, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: B R2 F' D2 L2 D2 U2 F D2 F R2 U2 D R' F D' U B R' F' D2



PCMS Varient (It's a work in progress)

z2 y' // Inspection

R U F // 1st Pair

U S U S' B' U2 B // 2nd Pair

U' L r' U r U' R' U' R U B' U' B // 3rd Pair

M' U' M B U' B' // 4th Pair

U2 r U' L U2 R' U R U2 r' L' // CMSLL

U y M' U2 M' S D S' D' M2 // EO

M U2 M' // B4E

y M' U M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 // EPLL

NEXT: U2 F' R2 B U2 F' R2 F' U2 F' L2 F' D' L' F' R' D2 U L' U2 R2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Feb 3, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> What did you think of the space probes when they passed? Also, do you use wormholes to get internet from earth? i dont think you could get that good hypixel parkour attempts with billions of ping.


 The older generations bring them up sometimes. They're not part of our younger generation, but I do know that those old space probes are still out there.

As for internet, did you not know that there is a wormhole? It sits just past the Earth in the solar system, but since it's a part of spacetime it doesn't move around the sun like the Earth does, so some parts of the year we have slow internet, but when the Earth comes closer to the wormhole we are all pretty happy, and there's actually one day of the year where they're very close so we have internet as fast as Feliks 

And haha Hypixel parkour speedruns, those are a throwback. I haven't done those in a couple of years.
And actually, you may have not known that Hypixel actually has a server on Neptune so our ping is great! YouTube also has a server here, same with a couple of other sites, which we call the "quick servers" here on Neptune.
Also, ping is how I get my records lmao. The timer lag can be plus or minus a quarter of a second at some times, so when I did those runs I relied on ping RNG to get that minus a quarter of a second.

Also how dare you ask me, the Greek god Neptune, so many questions? Oh so unjust. Fool.

Alright it's time to stop talking Neptune gibberish you're probably just tired of it now I'll get back to corners first solutions now XD


ProStar said:


> NEXT: U2 F' R2 B U2 F' R2 F' U2 F' L2 F' D' L' F' R' D2 U L' U2 R2




L U2 R' B L2 B' D' R2 U // All Corners + One Edge (9/9)
F M2 F' M2 U2 M U M' U // Solve Four More Edges (9/18)
R2 U' D' F R2 E R2 F' U2 F2 // Solve Some and Orient All Edges (10/28)
R2 D2 M' U2 R L // Permute Final Edges, Finished (6/34)

or

R B2 L' F L2 F' D' B2 D // All Corners + One Edge (9/9)
R U M U' R D M' D' R2 // Solve Five More Edges (9/18)
E2 L E' L' F2 E L E2 L' F2 // Last Six Edges, Finished (10/28)


Next: D2 B2 L2 B R2 F' D2 L2 D2 U2 F2 U2 L U B' L2 B' U' L' F2 U'


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 3, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> The older generations bring them up sometimes. They're not part of our younger generation, but I do know that those old space probes are still out there.
> 
> As for internet, did you not know that there is a wormhole? It sits just past the Earth in the solar system, but since it's a part of spacetime it doesn't move around the sun like the Earth does, so some parts of the year we have slow internet, but when the Earth comes closer to the wormhole we are all pretty happy, and there's actually one day of the year where they're very close so we have internet as fast as Feliks
> 
> ...


Neptune is a Roman God


----------



## fun at the joy (Feb 3, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Greek*


No, Neptune is a Roman God; the Greek equivalent is Poseidon.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Feb 3, 2020)

just wanted to share this


----------



## ProStar (Feb 3, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: D2 B2 L2 B R2 F' D2 L2 D2 U2 F2 U2 L U B' L2 B' U' L' F2 U'



x2 // Inspection

D2 F R2 U F // 1st Pair

L2 R' U R // 2nd Pair

L U' L' U' L U L' // 3rd Pair

U L' U L U' F U F' // 4th Pair

y R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2 // CMSLL

y' U2 M' U' M // EO

U M' U2 M U' M U2 M' U y' M' U2 M U2 M U2 M' // B4E

M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 U2 // EPLL

NEXT: L B' L U' L' D' B2 L U R2 U L2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 U' D' R2


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 3, 2020)

ProStar said:


> L B' L U' L' D' B2 L U R2 U L2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 U' D' R2



D' L' D F' R U' L' U R' U' L // (11) Corners
L E' L2 E2 L E'
y M U M' U' S' R' S2 r // (14/25) Pillars
y [M R2 U' : M] // (7/32) EO
U' M2' S D2 S' U u2 // (7/39) L8E

NEXT : D2 U2 F U2 L2 D2 B' U2 B F2 U' L2 F' U2 L' B F R' F U
—


----------



## ProStar (Feb 3, 2020)

I was done with this solution by the time you posted, and was proud of it lol



ProStar said:


> NEXT: L B' L U' L' D' B2 L U R2 U L2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 U' D' R2



x2 // Inspection

F2 R2 F // 1st Pair

B U2 B' L' // 2nd Pair

U F U2 F' B U' B' // 3rd Pair

U2 M2 F U2 F' // 4th Pair

y2 r U' r' F U2' r2' F r U' r // CMSLL

y' M2 U S' U S' M2 // EO/Centers

U' M U2 M' S' U2 S U' M' U2 M U' M' U2 M // EP



Pyjam said:


> NEXT : D2 U2 F U2 L2 D2 B' U2 B F2 U' L2 F' U2 L' B F R' F U



Oof 28 with only EP left then I totally ruined it

x2 // Inspection

U' R D2 // 1st Pair

U2 S U L U' L' // 2nd Pair

U' M2 R' U R // 3rd Pair

U F' U' F U' R U R' // CLP - Corners Last Pair?

M2 S' U M' U M // EO

U S2 U2 S2 x2 D2 M' U2 M U2 L2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 // EP

NEXT: B' F2 R2 D F2 U2 F2 D F2 U' B2 L F' U2 L D' U R D'


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 3, 2020)

ProStar said:


> B' F2 R2 D F2 U2 F2 D F2 U' B2 L F' U2 L D' U R D'



U R' B' D B D' B2 D' r D R2' E R F' // (14) Corners
r' E2 R2 S' L2 S R' // (7/21) Pillars
S l2 U S2 // (4/25) L + R blocks
M U' M' U' M U M' U M2 U2 M2 U // (12/37) L6E

NEXT : B L F' U' D R2 F L2 U' R2 L F2 B2 U2 B2 R' F2 B2 L D2
—


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 3, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> just wanted to share this


Yeah I saw it back in my waterman days. It's a great method but it has like 100 MU algs. I'm currently documenting them.

This video is kind of amazing since he isn't using fingertricks, he's using a 1980s rubik's brand, and is using his own algs from 1982.


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 5, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> B L F' U' D R2 F L2 U' R2 L F2 B2 U2 B2 R' F2 B2 L D2



x2 U F R U2 R' // (5) Corners
F2 E F' E2 S2 U M F E2 F' // (10/15) Pillars
M2' U M U' M' U' M2' y // (7/22) Left and Right
U' M U M U M U' M2 U M' // (10/32) Solved

32 STM : New PB 

NEXT : F2 U R B2 U F' D2 R D' B R2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 D R2 D2
—


----------



## ProStar (Feb 6, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F2 U R B2 U F' D2 R D' B R2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 D R2 D2



Me and @WarriorCatCuber have been working on a PCMS variant, here's an example solve of something we have so far(excuse my pathetic Pairs/EP)

x y' // Inspection

F' // 1st Pair

L' U2 L R' U R // 2nd Pair

U' M2 F U2 F' // 3rd Pair

B' U' B S // 4th Pair Setup

y' U' L' U L U' L' U L U' L' U2' l // WVCP

U' D' M' D M // EO

U2 S2 M' U2 M U S U2 S' U2 M' U2 M U M2 U // EP pt. 1

M U2 M' U2 M2 // L4E

NEXT: F L D2 F' R L' F2 D R2 L2 D2 R2 F' R2 L2 D2 F U2 F D


----------



## ProStar (Feb 6, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: F L D2 F' R L' F2 D R2 L2 D2 R2 F' R2 L2 D2 F U2 F D



z2 y // Inspection

U' L' F' // 1st Pair

S2 U2 S2 R' // 2nd Pair

U2 R' U' R U L U' L'// 3rd Pair

B U' B' U B U2 B' // 4th Pair Setup

U R' U R U' R2 F R F' R // WVCP

U2 M' D M' U' M U M' D' // EO

z2 M2 U M U2 M' y M2 U' M2 E2 // EP pt. 1

U2 M U2 M' // L4E

NEXT: R D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 U L2 U R2 F' D2 R D' U2 F R2 B


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 6, 2020)

Interesting but – sorry – you really need to watch some tutorials about LSE.

Here's an example of what you can do:

x y' // Inspection
F' // 1st Pair
L' U2 L R' U R // 2nd Pair
U' M2 F U2 F' // 3rd Pair
B' U' B S // 4th Pair Setup
y' U' L' U L U' L' U L U' L' U2' l // WVCP
U S' U2 S' // F2B
M2' U M' U M' // EO + UF-UB on D
U' M2 U M U2 M U // LSE

2nd example is better.

z2 y // Inspection
U' L' F' // 1st Pair
S2 U2 S2 R' // 2nd Pair
U2 R' U' R U L U' L'// 3rd Pair
B U' B' U B U2 B' // 4th Pair Setup
U R' U R U' R2 F R F' R // WVCP 
M2' U' M' U M U M2
y U M U' M U' M' U' M U' M' U2 M'


----------



## ProStar (Feb 6, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> Interesting but – sorry – you really need to watch some tutorials about LSE.
> 
> Here's an example of what you can do:
> 
> ...



Yeah I suck at EP/LSE lol


----------



## WoowyBaby (Feb 6, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: R D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 U L2 U R2 F' D2 R D' U2 F R2 B



R F2 R2
U' F U F
B2 D
S' U L' S'
E2 L
M2 D M2 U'
M' S' U2 S
M' U2

~ 25 ~

Next: D R2 B2 D' F2 L2 D' L2 B2 R2 D' L' D B R F' U F2 D2 B'


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 7, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> D R2 B2 D' F2 L2 D' L2 B2 R2 D' L' D B R F' U F2 D2 B'



r' u' R' B M' L2 B' R B' M' B2 M L' S2 L' S2 B L // (18) Pillars
U S' M' U S2 M U2 // (7/25) Cube

25 too.

NEXT : F' B' R B2 U F B2 L D L U2 L2 B2 U2 D2 B' R2 U2
—


----------



## ProStar (Feb 7, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> r' u' R' B M' L2 B' R B' M' B2 M L' S2 L' S2 B L // (18) Pillars
> U S' M' U S2 M U2 // (7/25) Cube
> 
> 25 too.
> ...



New 2 step method: Pillars, Cube.


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 7, 2020)

ProStar said:


> New 2 step method: Pillars, Cube.



I like simple methods. And this one uses no alg at all!
Moreover, the pillar stage can be easily planned during the inspection.
Well… almost…


----------



## ProStar (Feb 7, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F' B' R B2 U F B2 L D L U2 L2 B2 U2 D2 B' R2 U2



x y' // Inspection

F' // 1st Pair

L U' M x U' R2 // 2nd Pair

U R U2 B' U' B // 3rd Pair

U' R' U2 R U R' U2 R // 4th Pair Setup

y2 U' L2 D' L U2 L' D L2 // WVCP

U2 D' M D M' // EO

S' U2 S U' M U2 M' y M U2 M' U M2 U' // PLRE - Permute all Left/Right Edges

M' U2 M' // L4E

NEXT: F' R' D' B2 D L' F D' R D2 B2 D2 R L2 D2 L U2 B2 L' B'


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 8, 2020)

That's better. 
But why don't you finish with PLL U on both faces?



ProStar said:


> F' R' D' B2 D L' F D' R D2 B2 D2 R L2 D2 L U2 B2 L' B'



(x) D' R2 D' M' B E' R2 B' M U E L2 U' B R' // (15) Pillars
U' S' U' M' S // (5/20) Walls
M' U2 M U' M' U M U M U' M' // (11/31) Cube

NEXT : D2 B2 L F2 L' U2 L2 R2 B2 R' D2 B' U L R F D R' U2 F' L
—


----------



## ProStar (Feb 10, 2020)

Oh oof why didn't I see that lol?

x y' // Inspection
F' // 1st Pair
L U' M x U' R2 // 2nd Pair
U R U2 B' U' B // 3rd Pair
U' R' U2 R U R' U2 R // 4th Pair Setup
y2 U' L2 D' L U2 L' D L2 // WVCP
U2 D' M D M' // EO
U' M2 U M U2 M' U M2 x2 M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // L8EP

Still only one move better, is there a good short alg to do a double U-perm? (one was ua other was ub)



Pyjam said:


> NEXT : D2 B2 L F2 L' U2 L2 R2 B2 R' D2 B' U L R F D R' U2 F' L



U' D' L U' F l' U2 B' // F2P
B' U2 B U L' U' L // 3rd Pair
U L U2 L' y2 R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // CLP
M' y' M2 U S' U S M2 // EO
S U2 S U2 S2 U2 M' U2 M' U2 M2 U' // EP

Normal last pair would've given it 19, and SVCP probably would've been high 20s. Normal LS+CMSLL gave it the same as Setup->WVCP. Weird EP

NEXT: B2 U2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D2 R2 D2 U2 L2 U2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 (I expect sub-20 on this @Pyjam)


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 10, 2020)

ProStar said:


> B2 U2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D2 R2 D2 U2 L2 U2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 L2



I'm not interested by Domino. Sorry.
—


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 11, 2020)

I'm using the previous scramble :

(x y') S2 R D B M2' U2 R' E2 B' D' F D' F' D2 R' B R F' // (18) Pillars
U2 S' M' U S2 // (5/23) Walls
M' U M' U // (4/27) Cube

NEXT : ProStar's scramble; or:
R2 F2 D2 R2 D' B2 F2 L2 D' R' B' U2 R F U L R' F2 U F 
The choice is yours.
—


----------



## WoowyBaby (Feb 11, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: B2 U2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D2 R2 D2 U2 L2 U2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 (I expect sub-20 on this @Pyjam)



Do you, perhaps, expect sub-10 for WoowyBaby?

Well, you should:

U2 F2 R2 // Corners and Most Edges (3/3)
L' F2 E2 F2 L // Four Edges and Four Centers, Finished (5/8)

Next: R2 F2 D2 R2 D' B2 F2 L2 D' R' B' U2 R F U L R' F2 U F


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 11, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Do you, perhaps, expect sub-10 for WoowyBaby?
> 
> Well, you should:
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 11, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> R2 F2 D2 R2 D' B2 F2 L2 D' R' B' U2 R F U L R' F2 U F



My usual 27 moves solution…

The *27* method:
(x y') R' E2 R E' R U L F2 R2 F R F' R F L // (15) Pillars
(x2) U D2 M' S' D2 S2 // (6/21) Walls
M U' M2 U M U' // (6/27) Cube

NEXT : U' B2 R2 D2 B2 F2 L2 D' L2 D R B F2 L B L B' D R U'
—


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 11, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Still only one move better, is there a good short alg to do a double U-perm? (one was ua other was ub)



Yes, of course.
x y' // Inspection
F' // 1st Pair
L U' M x U' R2 // 2nd Pair
U R U2 B' U' B // 3rd Pair
U' R' U2 R U R' U2 R // 4th Pair Setup
y2 U' L2 D' L U2 L' D L2 // WVCP
x2 u M' U' M2' U2 M' U
S' M' U2 M S 
U2 M2' U M2' U


----------



## WoowyBaby (Feb 12, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U' B2 R2 D2 B2 F2 L2 D' L2 D R B F2 L B L B' D R U'



D B' L' B' R2 D // Corners (6/6)
L E2 L' U S2 U // Domino (6/12)
F' E2 F' U2 F2 D2 B' M2 // Finish (8/20)

Yes. Finally 20 moves with corners first. 

Next: L B U L2 R2 D U2 B2 R2 U B2 U' F2 U2 L' D' U R U' F D2


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 13, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> L B U L2 R2 D U2 B2 R2 U B2 U' F2 U2 L' D' U R U' F D2



(x') E' R' D' L D' R' B M2' U2 F' U2 M2' U' L U2 R2' F' // (17) Pillars
U S U S2 // (4/21) Walls
M U2 M' U' M2' U' M' U2 M' // (9/30) Cube

There's also easy F2B minus 1 pair:
(z2) F' R' U2 F2 r2 B' // (6) FB + square
U' M U' r' U' R U R' U2 R U' R' // (12/18) F2B + EO
U2 r' U2 M' U' R U2' r' R' F R F' r U2 // (14/32) CMLL + EP

NEXT : R' D F B' L' U' D2 F' R L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 B' R2 D2 B
—


----------



## WoowyBaby (Feb 14, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R' D F B' L' U' D2 F' R L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 B' R2 D2 B



F
R2 D2
L' U2 R2
D R2 U'

All Corners Phase - 9

M' U2 r'
S2 R D2
B M2 B'

First Six Edges Phase - 9

R E R
B2 R2 E
R E2 R B2 R2

Last Six Edges Phase - 11

(29)

Next: F2 L U L2 F2 D2 F' L2 U2 L2 U2 B' R2 B L B' R B L2 D B


----------



## ProStar (Feb 15, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: F2 L U L2 F2 D2 F' L2 U2 L2 U2 B' R2 B L B' R B L2 D B



y' z2 // Inspection

L2 D' R D2 // 1st Pair

L' U' L // 2nd Pair

M2 U2 R' U R // 3rd Pair

M2 U L U2 L' U' L U2 L' // 4th Pair Setup [we really need SVCP]

y2 U r' F2 r F2 r U2 r2 F2 r // CLP

y' U' M' D M' U' M U M' D' // EO

U' M U2 M U2 z2 y' M' U2 M U M U2 M' U2 // EP pt. 1

M U2 M U M' U2 M' // L5EP

I feel sad after that solve

NEXT: U2 R D' R2 D2 B2 L R2 F L2 F2 B L2 B' D2 F' U2 B2 U' B U


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 15, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> F2 L U L2 F2 D2 F' L2 U2 L2 U2 B' R2 B L B' R B L2 D B



If Roux qualifies as a corner first method, then there was this 35-move solution:

F U R2 F' D' U' B // (7) FB
R' U' M' U' R' U' r2 U' R2 // (9/16) SB
M U F R' F' R U2 R U2' R' // (10/26) CMLL
U' M U2' M' U M U2' M' U2' // (9/35) LSE


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 15, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> If Roux qualifies as a corner first method, then there was this 35-move solution:
> 
> F U R2 F' D' U' B // (7) FB
> R' U' M' U' R' U' r2 U' R2 // (9/16) SB
> ...


Roux qualifies according to the wiki.

And, for once, you're the one forgetting the scramble lol.


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 15, 2020)

ProStar said:


> U2 R D' R2 D2 B2 L R2 F L2 F2 B L2 B' D2 F' U2 B2 U' B U



(z x2) R D2 L' B R U R L F' D2 B' D L F' // (14) Corners
M S U' S2 U2 S u2 // (7/21) 2x3x3 + EO
M' U2 M' U' M U2 M // (7/28) Solved

After the first step, there must be a shorter way toward the solved state.

NEXT : D B D' R2 U' B2 L' F2 L' D L2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B2
—


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 15, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I feel sad after that solve



For your last slot, and the continuation:

y' z2 // Inspection
L2 D' R D2 // 1st Pair
L' U' L // 2nd Pair
M2 U2 R' U R // 3rd Pair
(y2) U' r U r' F' U' r U r' U2 L' U2 L // 4th pair + CP
M' D M U S U S' D' // EO + 2 blocks
U' M' U2 M U' M2' // Solved



WarriorCatCuber said:


> And, for once, you're the one forgetting the scramble lol.



Nope, because I hadn't solved the last scramble yet. 
See above.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 15, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> For your last slot, and the continuation:
> 
> y' z2 // Inspection
> L2 D' R D2 // 1st Pair
> ...



I'm just going to sit here in my sub-60 world for a while lol


----------



## WoowyBaby (Feb 16, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> (z x2) R D2 L' B R U R L F' D2 B' D L F' // (14) Corners
> M S U' S2 U2 S u2 // (7/21) 2x3x3 + EO
> M' U2 M' U' M U2 M // (7/28) Solved
> 
> After the first step, there must be a shorter way toward the solved state.



Yes, there is a shorter way toward the solved state:

(z x2) R D2 L' B R U R L F' D2 B' D L F' // (14) Corners
M S U S // (4/18) Orient All
D2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 f2 R2 // (8/26) Solved



Pyjam said:


> NEXT : D B D' R2 U' B2 L' F2 L' D L2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B2




R2 B F U' F R' D2 R' F // All Corners + Two Edges (9/9)
F2 M D M' S2 D' f2 // Orient All Edges, Domino (6/15)
R E2 L2 B E2 B' // Solve a Bunch and Reduce to 4e (6/21)
U2 M' U2 M' // Permute Final Edges, Finished (4/25)

Next: F' U2 F2 R2 F' D2 R2 F2 L2 B R2 F2 R' B2 L' D2 B F U B F


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 16, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> F' U2 F2 R2 F' D2 R2 F2 L2 B R2 F2 R' B2 L' D2 B F U B F



(x) R' D L B2 E' B L' D R' E2 B' R (U') // (13) Pillars
(U') M' U M' S' U S2 // (6/19) Walls
M2 U2 M' U M' U2 M' U2 // (8/27) Cube

NEXT : R F U2 F2 B2 R' B' D' L' U B2 U' R2 U B2 L2 F2 U' R
—


----------



## WoowyBaby (Feb 16, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> (x) R' D L B2 E' B L' D R' E2 B' R (U') // (13) Pillars
> (U') M' U M' S' U S2 // (6/19) Walls
> M2 U2 M' U M' U2 M' U2 // (8/27) Cube
> 
> ...



Wow.
Perhaps I should try out this Pillars, Walls, Cube method.
Hmmm.

Here we go:

(z)
D' L2 S' D2 R' B2 D' L F M U L U' l' // Pillars, and wait what also Walls too (14)
Everything but 4e is solved in 14 
M' D M' U S' U2 S U M2 u' // Cube (10/24)

Next: U F' L D B' D2 R B' U R2 D2 B L2 B' R2 B' D2 R2 B D2 R2


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 16, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> U F' L D B' D2 R B' U R2 D2 B L2 B' R2 B' D2 R2 B D2 R2



D F2 U' L2 B' R U L F' L R2 F D M' D' R // (16) Pillars
S2 U S U S' U' S2 M' U2 M U S2 // (12/28) Cube

NEXT : B2 D R2 D F2 D' R2 D2 L2 U R2 F L2 R' U2 B' D2 F R' B2 L2
—


----------



## ProStar (Apr 10, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> (x) R' D L B2 E' B L' D R' E2 B' R (U') // (13) Pillars
> (U') M' U M' S' U S2 // (6/19) Walls
> M2 U2 M' U M' U2 M' U2 // (8/27) Cube
> 
> ...



Is EO always completed after Walls?


----------



## Chris_Cube (Apr 13, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: F L D2 F' R L' F2 D R2 L2 D2 R2 F' R2 L2 D2 F U2 F D



Solution with Waterman Method:
x2 B' U' F' r' U r R2 U R' U R D' F M F' M' // first face - 1 edge (16 STM)
U' L' B L B' U2 B' U2 B // Waterman CLL
z M2 U M' U' // first redge
R U R2 M U' M2 U R2 M' U' // two more redges
r U' M' U // Last ledge
M2 U' M' U2 M' U' // last redge + orient midges
U2 M' U2 M2 L2 // permute Midges 

My solution!

it's 54 STM because I did not do the first layer good... any tips there? 

NEXT: 
U2 L D' F' R' L2 F2 U' F B2 R' U2 F2 U2 L' U2 D2


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 13, 2020)

Chris_Cube said:


> Solution with Waterman Method:
> x2 B' U' F' r' U r R2 U R' U R D' F M F' M' // first face - 1 edge (16 STM)
> U' L' B L B' U2 B' U2 B // Waterman CLL
> z M2 U M' U' // first redge
> ...


1rst layer : Try finding easy pairs at first. Here was my solution : x2 u B' R U' R U R2' U' F2 U' F (11 STM)
CLL : May try doing the alg from a different angle to avoid B moves. You could of done : U2 F' L F L' U2 L' U2 L. Same moves, better fingertricks.
First redge : I would have done z R2 U M2 U', but your's was the same amout of moves, so your's was just as good.
Second and third redge : Umm what was that? Did you learn an alg? I would have done r2 U M2 U' r' U M U' R2 U' M2 U, which is intuitive and solves the ledge at the same time, but ok.
Last ledge : Generally, you want to solve this at the same time as the third redge, but what you did was good, since all 3 redges were solves.
Last redge + midge orientation : Good, I don't know these algs, so this was well done. The only thing I can find is that you could have done U as the last move to save a move during midge permutation.
Midge permutation : Good, I generally prefer doing r2 over L2, but it's your choice.

Overall, great work! I'm glad to see you're improving!
Too see an example solve, look below!


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 13, 2020)

Chris_Cube said:


> U2 L D' F' R' L2 F2 U' F B2 R' U2 F2 U2 L' U2 D2


z U' S U S2 U L' U F2 U F' u L S' L' S // First layer - 1 edge, 15 STM
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // CLL, 9 STM
x y U' M2 U // First redge
r U M U' r R U M2 U' // Second and third redge + ledge
R' U M' U' M' U M2 U' // Last redge + EO
E2 M E2 R // EP
48 STM
NEXT:
L2 F' L' B2 R F' U' F L2 F2 U R2 F L2 F' R D R2 D' F


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 15, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> L2 F' L' B2 R F' U' F L2 F2 U R2 F L2 F' R D R2 D' F


l U2 l2 E2 F U2 L' // First layer - 1 edge
U R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' // CLL
z r U' M U R U M U' r2 // 3 redges and the last ledge
U' M' U' M' U' M' U' M' // Last redge + eo
x U2 M' U2 R' // EP
37 STM, wow!
NEXT :
D B L D F' D' R' F2 U' B L2 D2 B D2 R' U R' D' F2 L2


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 15, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> D B L D F' D' R' F2 U' B L2 D2 B D2 R' U R' D' F2 L2


y2 M' F' r2 F2 U R' U2 R2 U R2// FL-1E
y R U2 R' U2 R' F R2 U R' U' F'//CLL
z r U' M U R S R2 S' R' M2 U M2 U2 M' U//3R+1L
U' R U' M' U2 M2 U' R' U // LR + EO
x U2 M' U2 M r' // EP
50 STM (Not the best)
NEXT:
R2 B2 L B D' L' F R' U' B' U' F' D L2 U F D2 L B2 R2


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 16, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> NEXT: R2 B2 L B D' L' F R' U' B' U' F' D L2 U F D2 L B2 R2


z' l' F' U u2 L2 U2 L U L' U' L // First layer - 1 edge
y2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // CLL
y z R2 U' M U R S R2 S' U M' U2 M' U2 M' U' r' U' M' U' M' U' M' U' r2 // Last 9 edges
48 STM
NEXT: D L2 D2 U F2 D' L2 U R2 D2 R' U B F2 R B2 U L' F


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 16, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> NEXT: D L2 D2 U F2 D' L2 U R2 D2 R' U B F2 R B2 U L' F


z2 U' L' U' L2 R U R' f R' f' R // First layer - 1 edge
y' R' U2 l U' R U l' U R' U R // CLL
y2 z R U' M' U r' U M U M' U M2 U r2 M' U' M' U' M' U' M' U' U2 M' U2 r' R2 // L9E
48 STM
NEXT: L U L2 R F' R2 D2 F D2 F2 L2 R2 F2 R' B2 D' F U2 F2 L2
Also, please someone else try this. @RiceMan_ how about you?


----------



## RiceMan_ (Apr 16, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> z2 U' L' U' L2 R U R' f R' f' R // First layer - 1 edge
> y' R' U2 l U' R U l' U R' U R // CLL
> y2 z R U' M' U r' U M U M' U M2 U r2 M' U' M' U' M' U' M' U' U2 M' U2 r' R2 // L9E
> 48 STM
> ...


i cant ill try tomorrow


----------



## ProStar (Apr 16, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Also, please someone else try this. @RiceMan_ how about you?



Eh, why not.



WarriorCatCuber said:


> NEXT: L U L2 R F' R2 D2 F D2 F2 L2 R2 F2 R' B2 D' F U2 F2 L2



z2 // Inspection

U2 L2 U' R' // 1st Pair

L2 R' U R // 2nd Pair

M2 F U2 F' // 3rd Pair

S2 L U2 L' U // 4th Pair Setup

y2 U L' U R U L U L' U x' M S // CLP

y U M // EO

S U2 S' U M' U2 M S' U2 S // Bottom 3 Edges

y2 M2 U M2 U M U2 M' U // L5EP

Hm. Pretty bad

NEXT: R F U2 D' R L' B' L' D F U2 D2 F' U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F2

(How's THAT for corners first, huh??)


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 17, 2020)

To make @WarriorCatCuber happy that he's not the only posting here, I'll do a CF solve haha

NEXT: R F U2 D' R L' B' L' D F U2 D2 F' U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F2

Corners in 0 lololol okay nice scamble @ProStar

S' L U2 S U' M U' l // (8)
D F2 U M2 U B2 U2 F2 D L2 // (10)

18 Moves 

Next: R2 F2 L2 U F2 D' U' B2 L2 D2 R2 F L2 U B2 R' D L R2 B U2


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Apr 20, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> To make @WarriorCatCuber happy that he's not the only posting here, I'll do a CF solve haha
> 
> NEXT: R F U2 D' R L' B' L' D F U2 D2 F' U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F2
> 
> ...


using varasano lse variant i guess
y’ x2 //inspection
L’ U R2 U’ L’ U L U R U R’ D R’ U’ R U’ R’ U2 R U2 R U R’ F’ R U R’ U’ R’ F R2 U’ R’ //innefficient corner solution
y M’ F’ M2 F L U M2 U’ L’// FB
U L2 D M’ D’ L2 R U M U’ R’ U R’ U’ M U2 M’ U’ R// SB
M U’ M’ U2 M’ U M U’ M2 U’ M’ U2 M2 U2 M’ U// lse i think

Very inefficient, i dont want to talk about it
Next:L2 R B' L2 B2 F2 D' R' D2 B2 D2 R U R' U F U2 B2 F' L2 D2 R' F L B


----------



## ProStar (Jun 6, 2020)

Triangles_are_cubers said:


> Next:L2 R B' L2 B2 F2 D' R' D2 B2 D2 R U R' U F U2 B2 F' L2 D2 R' F L B



/* Scramble */
L2 R B' L2 B2 F2 D' R' D2 B2 D2 R U R' U F U2 B2 F' L2 D2 R' F L B

/* Solve */
z2 // Inspection

U' F2 M2 U' L' U2 F' // First 2 Pairs

R2 U R U2 r2 U R' // Last 2 Pairs

U F R' F' R U2 R U' R' U R U2' R' // CMSLL

M2 U M' U' M' // EO

U M U2 M U2 M2 // Some Edges

U' S U2 S U S' U2 S' U2 // Solved

// View at alg.cubing.net

47 STM, not bad. Here's another way to continue after F2P that's LEOR like:

/* Scramble */
L2 R B' L2 B2 F2 D' R' D2 B2 D2 R U R' U F U2 B2 F' L2 D2 R' F L B

/* Solve */
z2 // Inspection

U' F2 M2 U' L' U2 F' // First 2 Pairs

R2 U R' S' U S // EO

U' M2 U2 R U' R' U M2 U2 R' U R // RB

U2 M' U2 M' // M-Slice

U R' F2 R U2 R U2 R' F2 U' R U' R' // ZBLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

Not CF at all, but I wanted to post it


NEXT: F R' F2 D' B2 U2 F2 D B2 D' R' D2 B' U F' L' B R2


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 3, 2021)

ProStar said:


> F R' F2 D' B2 U2 F2 D B2 D' R' D2 B' U F' L' B R2



M2 u' F' R F' U F2 U S2 U S U' F // 4 Pillars
S' U S L2 S' L2 // 2 Walls
U' M U2 M' U M' // EO
U2 M2 U' M' U2 M' // 1 Cube
31 STM

NEXT : U R2 D F2 D' L2 U B2 F2 R B R' F' L2 D2 L U' L' B R
—


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 14, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> U R2 D F2 D' L2 U B2 F2 R B R' F' L2 D2 L U' L' B R



(z x2) L D' L U2 B' U' R2 B2 R' S' R // 4 pairs + C(U)
M U M U D S D' U2 S // EO + front block
M U2 M' S2 // 6 sides
24 STM

NEXT : F2 R2 D2 B2 U' R2 U' L2 U B2 U' B' F R' F U B2 U2 B L' D
—


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 15, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F2 R2 D2 B2 U' R2 U' L2 U B2 U' B' F R' F U B2 U2 B L' D
> —


z R' U R' U2 R2 F2 R F' U2 R U' R' U' F//solving corners like a 2x2
M' E2 z' //adjusting inner layers
U' L F' D' L S' L' S D F L' U //UF-LD-LU-BU-LB
R U M' U' R U M U' R2 // DF-RF-RD
L2 E' F D S' R S R' D' F' E L2 //UF-LF-BD-BR-RU
[U' : [L' E L, U2]] //UF-RB-UB

I would love to see some LMCF and waterman done on this thread! (I am not that good with both methods)

Next: D2 F U B2 U2 R F R2 U' L2 U2 F2 B2 U L2 D2 R2 U L2 R D'


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 15, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> D2 F U B2 U2 R F R2 U' L2 U2 F2 B2 U L2 D2 R2 U L2 R D'



R' F2 U F2 D' B D2 B // All corners, many edges

R' F2 U F2 D' B // Main sequence
D' S' D' B D' S D // Insertion 1
M D2 M' D2 // Insertion 2, AB4E
This edge with a wrong orientation in is final destination is a pita...

x R2 U2 M' U M' U' M2 U' M U2 M' U R x' // Insertion 3
F2 U F2 D' B D' S' D' B D' S D M D2 M' D2 // Previous skeleton
29 STM

This method is exhausting and doesn't always give spectacular results.

NEXT : U F R' B R2 U' L B' U L2 D2 B' R2 F D2 L2 U2 R2 B2 R2
—


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 15, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> z R' U R' U2 R2 F2 R F' U2 R U' R' U' F//solving corners like a 2x2
> M' E2 z' //adjusting inner layers
> U' L F' D' L S' L' S D F L' U //UF-LD-LU-BU-LB
> R U M' U' R U M U' R2 // DF-RF-RD
> ...


I've done some waterman earlier in this thread if you want to check it out!

https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/the-corners-first-example-solve-game.76346/post-1361818 This is the first one, there are a few after that.


----------



## Petrus_EW (Apr 20, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U F R' B R2 U' L B' U L2 D2 B' R2 F D2 L2 U2 R2 B2 R2


D2 l D'// CD
(x' y2) R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R//CU
M U M' U2 M2' U' M2'//some edges
(z) R' U M' U' r R U M U M' U2 M U M U M' U2 R' r2// Solved

STM: 38









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





NEXT: B U2 L' R' U2 F2 L D2 U2 F2 L2 R' D' R2 U' B' L' U R D2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 21, 2021)

Petrus_EW said:


> B U2 L' R' U2 F2 L D2 U2 F2 L2 R' D' R2 U' B' L' U R D2


Waterman: 48 STM(my most efficient CF solve):
U L' B2 U2 M2 U' S' U' S M U l' U2 L' U2 L U L' U' L //Waterman layer
R' U' R U' R' U2 R //CLL
z M R' U M' U' R U' M2 U R2 //offset ledges
M U2 M2 U2 R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' //LSE

Next: B2 D' L2 U' B2 D' L2 R2 U' B2 F U2 L' B U2 B' U2 B R U'


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 21, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> B2 D' L2 U' B2 D' L2 R2 U' B2 F U2 L' B U2 B' U2 B R U'



x2 U2 R U R' U R // CO
y x2 u R2 U S r2 F' M' F U' R2 // All corners solved
B' M' B M' S' // 4 pairs
M' U' M' U2 M U M' // EO
U' M' U2 M' S' M2' U2 S' // Left + right block
U2 M2' U' M U2 M U' // LSE

NEXT : R F R2 U F' L' B2 U2 D2 L B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 B U2 F' R2 B' R2
—


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 20, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> x2 U2 R U R' U R // CO
> y x2 u R2 U S r2 F' M' F U' R2 // All corners solved
> B' M' B M' S' // 4 pairs
> M' U' M' U2 M U M' // EO
> ...



Varasano, inserting 1 edge at a time

R y R U' R' U2 L U' L' // orient 1st layer
R U R' U R U2 R' // OCLL
U' y' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' // PBL

S // align L/R

L2 U M2 U' L2 //edge #1 DL
R2 U M' U' R2 //edge #2 DR
r U M' U' //edge #3 FR
R2 U' M2 U R // edge #4 BR - SB complete!
U M2 U // edge #5 UR
L' U' M2 U //edge #6 FL
l2 U' M2 U l' //edge #7 BL - FB complete!

M' U' M' U' M U' M' U' M' U2 M' //EOBF
U' M' U2 M' U2 M2 U //L6EP

next: R U2 F' R2 F2 D2 R2 D2 B U2 B R2 F D B2 L U L B' U F'


----------



## LukasCubes (Jul 21, 2021)

The first couple of pages was FMC lol


----------



## LukasCubes (Jul 24, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: R U2 F' R2 F2 D2 R2 D2 B U2 B R2 F D B2 L U L B' U F'


L2 U B2 U B y' R U' L' U R' U' L // Corners + 1 Edge

z' F M F' M' U' M' U // 2 More Edges

x2 M2 U2 R' U' M' U R U2 // 2 More Edges

x' R2 U M' U' M U M' U' // 2 More Edges

x y2 M2 U M U' M' U M' U' // DFR Set Alg for L5E

x' U2 M' U2 // Permute Midges

46 STM

Next: U2 F' D2 L2 D' B R F' U' F2 R B2 D2 L D2 B2 L B2 D2 B2 R2


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 25, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> L2 U B2 U B y' R U' L' U R' U' L // Corners + 1 Edge
> 
> z' F M F' M' U' M' U // 2 More Edges
> 
> ...



I don't know if solving belt and EOBF early are cheating but...

x y // inspect
F2 // 1-move CP line! (1)
U' R' u2 r U' r' u' R2 u R U' R' U R // pEO belt (14/15)
M U M // EOBF (3/18)
U2 R' U R' U R U2 R // DCAL + DR (8/26)
R U R' U R U2 R' // OCLL (7/33)
U2 M2 U E2 M' E2 M' U' // L6EP (8/41)

next: F R2 U2 B' R2 B L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 R' B2 R' U B2 D R' F U2


----------



## LukasCubes (Jul 25, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> I don't know if solving belt and EOBF early are cheating but...
> 
> x y // inspect
> F2 // 1-move CP line! (1)
> ...


That's cheating sorry. Waterman isn't cheating tho you can use that.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 25, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: F R2 U2 B' R2 B L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 R' B2 R' U B2 D R' F U2


Waterman with Roux-style LSE: 58 STM
L2 S' L2 f U' S' U2 S R' U2 R L' U l U2 l' U' L //layer-1e
R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' //CLL
D' z R' U M U' R U M' U' r' U M' U' R2 U M U2 M2 U R //Edges
M' U' M U2 M' U M U M2 U' M2 U2 //LSE

Next: D' F' L' F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R B2 R D2 B2 L2 F' R' D B U2 R2 B2


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 25, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Waterman with Roux-style LSE: 58 STM
> L2 S' L2 f U' S' U2 S R' U2 R L' U l U2 l' U' L //layer-1e
> R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' //CLL
> D' z R' U M U' R U M' U' r' U M' U' R2 U M U2 M2 U R //Edges
> ...



z2 y
//corners VNIF BUQC
//edges AQUX PGNS
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=D-_F-..._U_R-_E2_R2_E-_R-_U-_R_E_R-_//floating_2_flip
[U : [R U' R', D]]
[U L U', R']
[R D' R' : [R' D R, U2]]
[D : [R D' R', U']]
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=D-_F-..._U_R-_E2_R2_E-_R-_U-_R_E_R-_//floating_2_flip
S' D M D' M' S
U' R' U S U' R S' R S R' U S' //UF-FR-RU-RB-RD
R2 F R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2 R U //PLL or parity
R' E2 R U R' E2 R2 E' R' U' R E R' //floating 2 flip


Next: R L' F D B L F2 D R' F2 U F2 U F2 U L2 B2 L2 U F2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 1, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: R L' F D B L F2 D R' F2 U F2 U F2 U L2 B2 L2 U F2


Shitty LMCF: 59 STM
L U R U2 R U2 R' U R U R' F R' F' R' F2 R2 D' //corners
E R2 U' M U L2 R' U' M U L//triplet
U2 R U M U' R U M' U' R U M U2 M2 U R //triplet
M U M' U' M U2 M' U' M U' M2 U M2 U //LSE

Next: L' F L2 U F U' D' F2 R F2 D' F2 B2 L2 D B2 L2 U B2 U


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 1, 2021)

Does Triangular Waterman Count? Yall are doing normal Waterman arent you


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 11, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: L' F L2 U F U' D' F2 R F2 D' F2 B2 L2 D B2 L2 U B2 U


Slightly less shitty version of LMCF

Corners: F2 U' F U R' F U (7/7)
E2L Pair: S E L2 E' (4/11)
E2L Pair: r U M2 U' M2 L U M' U' (9/20)
E2L Pair: x R2 U M' U2 M U (6/26)
L5E Alg: z2 U' M' U' M' U' M U2 M U' (9/35)
Permute Midges: M' U2 L' R2 (4/39)








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: R F


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 12, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> Next: R F


FMC UWR: 2 STM
F' R' //solved

Next:
U2 F' U L2 B2 L2 U F2 D' U' L2 U' B' D' B2 F L' F' L'


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 12, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> FMC UWR: 2 STM
> F' R' //solved
> 
> Next:
> U2 F' U L2 B2 L2 U F2 D' U' L2 U' B' D' B2 F L' F' L'


z2 y
//corners UVME JPBC
[U R D' : [R' D R, U']]
[R U' : [R' D R, U2]]
[U' R' U' : [R D' R', U2]]
[R2 :[R F R' ,B2]]
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=U2_F-...45;LB&#45;RB&#45;FR&#45;DB
[R2-_F_:_[E,_R2]]

//edges CAFS KNPU DO
R2 S' U S U' S' U S U' R2 //UF-UR-UL-BU-RD
U' L' f U M U S' U2 F' L u //UF-LB-RB-FR-DB
[R2' F : [E, R2]]

Next: L F' B2 U2 D' F' L U2 R' L2 U F2 L2 U F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B2 U2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 16, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: L F' B2 U2 D' F' L U2 R' L2 U F2 L2 U F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B2 U2





Spoiler: Roux: 36 STM



z2 y //inspection
D r B' U2 F2 U F' R' U' S' U2 S //F2B
U2 L' U R U' L U R' //CMLL
U2 M' U2 M U' M U' M U2 M' U M' U2 M' U' M2 //LSE

putting in spoilers because this is not fully CF



Waterroux: 39 STM
z2 y //inspection
D r B' U2 F2 U F' R' U' L' U R U' L U r' //FB+corners
U' S' U S U M2 U' M2 U S' U S U2 R U R' U' M' U R U' r' U2 //L7E

Next: R2 F2 U B2 L2 U2 F2 D' R2 U F2 L2 B' L' R' U' F U2 B' D B


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 16, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: R2 F2 U B2 L2 U2 F2 D' R2 U F2 L2 B' L' R' U' F U2 B' D B


WaterRoux Again (39 STM)
x2 D2 R U' B F2 D F // Roux S1 (7/7)
M' U R2 U f R f' // Partial S2 + Corner Placement (7/14)
U' F' U2 F U' R U' R' // TCMLL (8/22)
U M U R U' M // Setup to L5E (6/28)
U2 M' U' M U M U' // L5E (7/35)
x' U2 M U2 L' // Permute Midges (4/39)

Next: R' U2 L D2 B2 F2 R' B2 L2 U2 R2 U B U2 L2 U2 F2 D' L' B2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 18, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> Next: R' U2 L D2 B2 F2 R' B2 L2 U2 R2 U B U2 L2 U2 F2 D' L' B2


Waterroux, again: 52 STM
U' R2 U' L2 B' L D //FB
R' U R U R2 U' R U R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R //Corners
r' U' M2 U r U M R U M' U' R' M2 U' S' U2 S //SB
M2 U' M' U M U M2 U M2 U' M2 //LSE

Next: F D2 R' F2 D F R2 F' L' F2 U2 D2 R U2 R F2 B2 L2 U


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 16, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Waterroux, again: 52 STM
> U' R2 U' L2 B' L D //FB
> R' U R U R2 U' R U R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R //Corners
> r' U' M2 U r U M R U M' U' R' M2 U' S' U2 S //SB
> ...



z2 y
//edges LABU CVND QPCI JC
//corners RGAJ WC

[R U D' : [U, R' D R]]
[U' R' : [U2, R' D' R]]
[U, R' D' R] //corners first obviously


M U2 R' E2 L F' L' E2 r U' //UF-BL-UL-UB-DB
F R2 E R E' R2 E R' E' F' //UF-UR-DR-RB-DF
U' F' L2 U M' U M U2 L2 F U //UF-LD-FR-UR-FL
[R' E R, U']

R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' //parity J perm

recon
Next: U' F L D' F L2 B D U2 F' D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F' L2 D2 R2 F


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 22, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: U' F L D' F L2 B D U2 F' D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F' L2 D2 R2 F


Waterman: 52 STM
l U2 M' U2 L U' L' U R2 U' R U R' F U2 F' //Layer-1e
F U R U' R' F' //CLL
D' z M U' M2 U r' U' M2 U R' U M U' R' U' M2 U R //3 edges
U2 M' U M U M2 U M' U2 M' U2 M2 U' //LSE

I love waterman but it's a meh method.

Next: R2 F2 D2 R D2 R D2 L' B2 R2 D2 U' F' R' D' R' U2 R' B' F


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 24, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Waterman: 52 STM
> l U2 M' U2 L U' L' U R2 U' R U R' F U2 F' //Layer-1e
> F U R U' R' F' //CLL
> D' z M U' M2 U r' U' M2 U R' U M U' R' U' M2 U R //3 edges
> ...



z2 y
//corners UPVB FJNC
//edges FRGA QMXP VISK LC

[U R : [R U' R', D2]]
[U D : [R D R', U2]]
[R U' D' R' : [D, R' U R]]
[U, R' D R]

R2 S' U S M U' R2 U' M' U //UF-BU-BD-RU-UL
R U M S' D' S D M' U' R' 
[U' R : [E, R2]] [M' U R' : [E', R2]] [R' E2 R, U']

R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' //parity

recon
Next: R' F' L2 F' L2 B D2 F' U2 L2 D2 L2 F' D F2 U' L U' B' U


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 24, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: R' F' L2 F' L2 B D2 F' U2 L2 D2 L2 F' D F2 U' L U' B' U


Waterman: 50 STM
R' U L2 u r U M U R' f' L f R U2 R' //waterman layer
U2 R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R //CLL
z M R U M' U' R2 U' M U2 M' U' R' U M2 U' R2 //3 Redges
M U2 M' U M' U' M' U2 M //LSE

Next: U2 D F L' U D B' D2 R' F2 R2 U2 D F2 R2 L2 U2 R2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 25, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: U2 D F L' U D B' D2 R' F2 R2 U2 D F2 R2 L2 U2 R2


Waterman: 57 STM
F D r U2 r' D' R F R U R' U' R U f' U' f D' //waterman layer
U' R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R' //WCLL
z R2 U' M2 U MR U M' U' R2 U' M U R' //redges
U M' U M U M U M2 U M2 U M2 U2 //LSE

Next: U2 R2 D2 R' U2 R2 B2 L U2 R' U2 B' D2 U R2 U F U2 R


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 27, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: U2 R2 D2 R' U2 R2 B2 L U2 R' U2 B' D2 U R2 U F U2 R


Waterman: 49 STM
R' L U2 L' F U2 F' R2 F' U2 F //Waterman layer
U2 F' r U r' U2 r' F2 r //WCLL
D2 z R U M U' R' U M' U' R' U' M U R2 U M' U' RM U' M2 U r //3 redges
M2 U M U M U2 //LSE

Next: U2 F' R2 D' F2 R2 D2 U' L2 B2 U2 F2 U L B R2 D B' F2 D' R2


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 1, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Waterman: 49 STM
> R' L U2 L' F U2 F' R2 F' U2 F //Waterman layer
> U2 F' r U r' U2 r' F2 r //WCLL
> D2 z R U M U' R' U M' U' R' U' M U R2 U M' U' RM U' M2 U r //3 redges
> ...



z2 y
//corners IHGF UONX
//edges BICQ ALMV DSPU PC

[R, U' L' U]
[L, U' R' U]
[R D' R': [U, R' D R]]
[U D R D' : [U', R' D R]]

S L2 U' S U L' U S' U' L' S' //UF-UB-FL-UR-LD
L' u' L2 S L S2 L S u L //UF-UL-BL-BR-DR
M' F D' F M F' M' D M F' 
[E' : [R' E R, U']]

L' U R' U2 L U' L' U2 LR U' //parity

recon
Next: B2 L U2 R2 B' D2 B' U2 B' U2 R2 F U2 D' F' L R2 U' R D B


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 14, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: B2 L U2 R2 B' D2 B' U2 B' U2 R2 F U2 D' F' L R2 U' R D B


Waterman: 54 STM
x2 //inspection
f L' U L M' u' L' U L S U' S' //waterman layer
F U R U' R' F' //CLL
z L' R U M U' R U' M2 U R U M' U' R2 U M' U2 M U R' //Redges
U M' U M U M2 U2 M' U' M2 U M U2 M' U L2 //LSE

LMCF: 57 STM
x2 //inspection
F L' U L2 F' L' F L2 D' L U2 L' D L U2 L //corners
U2 S' U2 S R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 L2 //3 edges
ML' U' M' U L U' l U M2 U' l' //triplet
U M2 R' U M2 U' R //BR edge
U2 M' S R' F R S' R' F' R U2 R2 //L6E

Next: U' L' D' R U' F' D' R' U R B D2 R2 F B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R2


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 16, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Waterman: 54 STM
> x2 //inspection
> f L' U L M' u' L' U L S U' S' //waterman layer
> F U R U' R' F' //CLL
> ...


y' // Basic LMCF (with Ortega)
R' U' R' D' // face
R U R' U R U2 R' U2 // OLL
R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 u2 // PBL
R' (U' M U2 M2 U') // alg 7 (DF > UR, flip UL)
x' (U M U2 M2 U) // mirror of alg 7 (DF > UL, flip UR)
(M' x') (U' M2 U) // intuitively derived from alg 18. I needed to solve a 6th L/Redge and this seemed the best way?
r' M U' M' U2 M U2 M' U' M' // EOBFb, intuitively
U' M2 // 4c
U' R2 // untransform

Next: B U2 B' R2 B2 F' D2 L2 D2 L2 R' U' B' L U R D2 R B'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 17, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> Next: B U2 B' R2 B2 F' D2 L2 D2 L2 R' U' B' L U R D2 R B'


uhh...I don't know what I did here: 61 STM
z' //inspection
L U' L' U' R U2 R' U R2 F2 R U' F R' F' R U R //corners
E2 M2 u2 z S R2 S' R2 S U S' M L' U' M' U L//4 edges
M R U' M2 U R' U2 M //2 more edges
y2 R U M' U2 M U R' //F2L-1e
U' M' U' M U M' U M U2 M' U' M //L5E

Next: U2 B2 U' D2 L' D F2 U R L2 B' R2 D2 B' R2 F R2 L2 B2 R2


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 20, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> uhh...I don't know what I did here: 61 STM
> z' //inspection
> L U' L' U' R U2 R' U R2 F2 R U' F R' F' R U R //corners
> E2 M2 u2 z S R2 S' R2 S U S' M L' U' M' U L//4 edges
> ...


z2 y
//edges ALXF PVQC IUNI
//corners MGOC VAUC

U' F' R' E' D2 L E L' D2 R F U //UF-UL-BL-FD-BU
R2 F D2 R' S' R S D2 F' R2 //UF-FR-DR-LD-UR
[F U' : [R', U' M U]] //floating FL buffer comm

[R U : [U, R' D R]]
[R D' R', U']
[D' : [U', R' D R]]
[U R D' R' : [R' D R, U']]

recon

Next: L' U' L2 R2 D F2 R2 U' R2 D U2 B F U' L D B' F R D


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 21, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: L' U' L2 R2 D F2 R2 U' R2 D U2 B F U' L D B' F R D


Some modified version of Tudor: 53 STM
L' F D2 //CPLine
M U' u2 r' u' r' U2 r //FB
R' u' R' u' R U' S' U S //expand to pEO223
U2 R U R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U R' U R //corners
U' S' U2 S R' S2 R U2 R' S2 R //2 edges
U' R S2 R' U2 R S2 R' //L5EP
U u2 //ABF

Next: D F2 U2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 U B2 U B2 F' R' D U2 L2 B U' B' L2


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 21, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Some modified version of Tudor: 53 STM
> L' F D2 //CPLine
> M U' u2 r' u' r' U2 r //FB
> R' u' R' u' R U' S' U S //expand to pEO223
> ...


z2 y
//edges EGVP LRQX MBIB
//corners UCOV FHSM

L' F' U' L S' L' U L' S L F L //UF-LU-RU-DR-FR
E F' E' L' F' M' F l F
[R U' : [R2, S]] [U : [R E2 R', U2]]

[U R D' R' : [R' D R, U']]
[U R U' : [R D' R', U']]
[R B' R', F]
[D : [U, R' D' R]] [R' D R, U]

recon

Next: R U L2 D' B2 F2 U F2 U F2 D' L' F D2 L F' L' R


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 8, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges EGVP LRQX MBIB
> //corners UCOV FHSM
> 
> ...


z2 y
//edges DTVN BJGO KUEB
//corners NIUB EVTB

[R' U : [R U' R', D]]
[R D' R' : [U2, R' D R]]
[R': [R D' R' D, F2]]
[R' U' D' R : [D, R U' R']]

R2 S' M U M2 U' R U' M2 U r S //UF-DF-DL-DR-RB
F' L S U S' M' U' M L' F //UF-UB-LF-RU-RF
M2 U2 M' L U M2 U' L' U2 M //UF-LB-DB-LU-UB

recon

Next: U2 R2 B' R2 D2 B2 L2 D2 B' D2 R B' L2 R F D U' B' R' U2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jan 8, 2022)

U' B2 D' B' R' F
U2 L D' F M2 F2 M2
F' E F L2 F E F'
L E S L' S' L2 E
(27 STM)

Next: D' L2 B2 F R2 U2 F L2 D2 F' D2 R2 F L R D' L' B D B2 U D


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 11, 2022)

WoowyBaby said:


> U' B2 D' B' R' F
> U2 L D' F M2 F2 M2
> F' E F L2 F E F'
> L E S L' S' L2 E
> ...


z2 y
//edges RNOI QBCS XALE
//corners PAXC BSRC

M2 F' R2 F' M' F M R2 F M2 //UF-BD-RB-RF-FL
R2 S U S' D' M' U' M D R2 //UF-LD-UB-UR-RD
[L' U L U', M'] [L' u L : [E, L2]]

[D : [U', R' D R]]
[U' R' D R : [U, R D' R']]
[R F' R' U' : [R D R', U2]]
[R D R', U']

R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R //parity

recon

Next: U2 B U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 F' U2 B L2 D2 L' D B D' F2 U2 L' F


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jan 11, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges RNOI QBCS XALE
> //corners PAXC BSRC
> 
> ...


This was edges first not corners first… 

I suppose in blind solving it might not really matter which you solve first lol.


----------



## bulkocuber (Jan 11, 2022)

WoowyBaby said:


> This was edges first not corners first…
> 
> I suppose in blind solving it might not really matter which you solve first lol.


Yeah it doesn't matter. I think edges first is more popular


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 12, 2022)

I found some really old YouTube videos to solve CF. Can someone suggest newer resources, or where I should head from here?



abunickabhi said:


> Next: U2 B U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 F' U2 B L2 D2 L' D B D' F2 U2 L' F



*CF 94 STM*
L' R U' b' L' b D f' R' f // white corners
x2 L E' L' U' R E' R' U2 R' E R U // yellow edges
R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R // yellow corners using OLL 22
x2 U R' E' R d U2 L E' L' U2 L E' L' // white edges
x2 U2 D' L E' L' U L E' L' d' U2 D L E' L' d2' U R' E R // yellow edges
U2 E2 x' y M2 D2 M2 D2 y' x' R E R' E' R' E R E' // fix keyhole
z x' (M' U2' M U2') z (R U2 R2 S R' E2 R' U2 R2 S R E2) // fix equatorial edges

Next:
D' R2 F2 U B2 U' R2 U' B2 D2 L2 R' U B2 L D' U' B R D' U


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 12, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Next:
> D' R2 F2 U B2 U' R2 U' B2 D2 L2 R' U B2 L D' U' B R D' U


LMCF: 49 STM
x //inspection
U R' U' R' U2 R U F R' F' R U R U' R B2 R2 //corners
D2 M' S U' M' U2 M S' U' S' U2 S //waterman layer
z
U' M2 U r R2 U M2 U' R' U M' U2 M U r' //ab3e
U' M U2 M' U' //L3E

can someone explain to me what just happened?

Next: R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 U B2 R2 F' D R' B2 U L2 D' L2 U2


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 12, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 U B2 R2 F' D R' B2 U L2 D' L2 U2



*CF 108 STM** *
R D' L2' F D' F D b' L' b // white corners
x2 (R' U2 R U R' U R) U2 (R' U2 R U R' U R ) // yellow corners
x2 U' R' E R d' U' L E' L' R' E R y2 L E' L' // white edges
x2 (U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F') U2 // yellow corners
d U2 D2' L E' L' U L E' L' d D R' E R d2 U L E' L' // yellow edges
z2 E (R E R' E' R' E R) // fix keyhole
z (M' U' M' U' M' U2' M U' M U' M U2') x' (M' U' M' U' M' U2' M U' M U' M U2') // equatorial edges

Next:
U F' L2 D2 R2 U2 B R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 B' L' F' L' R' F' R' U R


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jan 12, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Next:
> U F' L2 D2 R2 U2 B R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 B' L' F' L' R' F' R' U R


*CF*:
z x' // Inspection
U2 R2 d R' U2 R U' y R U' R' d // TCLL+ Corners [11/11]
U2 F' E2 F u U S' U2 S y2 // Waterman First Layer? [9/20]
M2 U2 M // dM [3/23]
S2 U' S' U2 S U' S2 // Edge Cycle [7/30]
F R' F' U' F B2 L' D L F' B2 U // L5E/L4E [12/42]
*42*STM

Next: R2 F2 D F2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U' B' D' F R' U F2 L' D2 F'


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 17, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Next: R2 F2 D F2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U' B' D' F R' U F2 L' D2 F'


I tried Waterman but couldn't find the appropriate L7E or L6E algs and finished using CF techniques (would appreciate it if anyone could tell me):

*Waterman/CF 80 STM*
x2' y' // inspection
L2' B' // First Corner Pair of L Layer
(U) R U' R U2 R // Last Corner Pair of L Layer
y' M' U2 M // L 1st edge
d2 L' E' L // L 2nd edge
u2' M' U M // L 3rd edge
d' U' M' U2 M // L 4th edge
y (U) R U R' U R U2 R' // R Layer Corners
z U' R M U' M U R' M2 U // R 2nd edge or Insert L7E Alg
// Insert L6E Alg
z' E2 R E R' E' R' E R // CF
E' U' R E R' E' R' E R // CF
U E z x2 M2 D2 M2 D2 x M2 D2 M2 D2 // CF
M' U' M' U' M' U2' M U' M U' M U2' // CF

*Waterman/CF/Roux 66 STM (with tsmosher's help)*
x2' y' // inspection
L2' B' // First Corner Pair of L Layer
(U) R U' R U2 R // Last Corner Pair of L Layer
y' M' U2 M // L 1st edge
d2 L' E' L // L 2nd edge
u2' M' U M // L 3rd edge
d' U' M' U2 M // L 4th edge
y (U) R U R' U R U2 R' // R Layer Corners
z U' R M U' M U R' M2 U // R 2nd edge or Insert L7E Alg
x R U' M U R' // R 3rd edge
M' (M' U' M') U (M U' M')
M' U2 M'
U2 M2' U' M U2' M' U' M2' U // Ub

*Beginner Roux 77 STM*
z2 y // inspection
R F2 U B2 R U' R' u2 R2 U' R u2 // FB
R2 U' M U' R2 U2 R' U2' R U' f R f' R U' R' r U' r' U2 r U r' // SB
(M' R U R' U R U2' R') U' (R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R') // 2-look CMLL
U' M U2' M' U2 M' U' M // EO
U M U2' M' U M2 U // UL/UR
M' U2 M2 U2 M // L4E

Next:
R U2 L F2 L' D2 B2 D2 B2 L D L D B' F L' D' R' B'


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 29, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> I tried Waterman but couldn't find the appropriate L7E or L6E algs and finished using CF techniques (would appreciate it if anyone could tell me):
> 
> *Waterman/CF 80 STM*
> x2' y' // inspection
> ...


z2 y
//corners ISQB GOFT VW
//edges LXBE IMSC UGTP QC

[U D R' U' : [R U R', D']]
[U D : [R D' R', U2]]
[R U D : [R' D R, U]]
[U' D R' U : [R U' R', D]]
[D' : [U, R' D R]] [R' D' R, U]

U' f E' R' E2 R' E' R2 f' U //UF-BL-FD-UB-LU
D2 R F U' R S' R' S U F' R' D2 //UF-FL-BR-RD-UR
U R S U S' U M U M' U R' U' //UF-DB-RU-DL-FR
[U : [U, L' E' L]]

R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' //parity

recon

Next: F R2 F2 U' D' R' F' R' B2 U2 L' D2 L' U2 F2 R' F2 L' D' L2 F


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 28, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: F R2 F2 U' D' R' F' R' B2 U2 L' D2 L' U2 F2 R' F2 L' D' L2 F


// OP: HJ TG PB FQ
D2 (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) D2' // H
R2 D' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) D R2' // J
D' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) D // T
D2 R (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) R' D2' // G
(R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) // P (ends cycle)
R D' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) D R' // B (new cycle)
F2 (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) F2' // F
R' F (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) F' R // Q (ends cycle)

// M2: CQ GL BR WE OT JP
U2 M' U2 M' // C
(U' M')3 U' M (U' M')4 // Q
x' U L U' (M2) U L' U' x // G
U' L' U (M2) U' L U // L
R U R' U' (M2) U R U' R' // B
U' L U (M2) U' L' U // R
M U2 M U2 // W
x' U L' U' (M2) U L U' x // E
x' U' R' U (M2) U' R U x // O
U R' U' (M2) U R U' // T
U R U' (M2) U R' U' // J
x' U' R2 U (M2) U' R2 U x // P

Next: U' R2 F' D' U2 L2 B2 F2 U R2 F2 D L2 F D B' F2 L' F D


----------



## Garf (Feb 28, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> // OP: HJ TG PB FQ
> D2 (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) D2' // H
> R2 D' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) D R2' // J
> D' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) D // T
> ...


// 3-style: VD QW SR U
[ D R D' R' : ]U', R' D R]] //VD
[ F2 : [U' R' U R, D2]] //QW
[U' R' U2 : [R D' R' , U]] //SR
[L2 U2 : [Y-perm]] 

//M2: QE BG RN FP CC
u2 M2 B' R B M B' R' B M u2 //QE
R U R' U' M2 U R U' R' //B
x' U L U' M2 U L' U' //G
U' L U M2 U' L' U //R
u R u' M2 u R' u' //N
x' U L2 U' M2 U L2 U2' R2 U M2 U' R2 U x //FP
U2 M' U2 M' U2 M' U2 M' //CC
Pretty good scramble, not used to doing corners first. I screwed up the solution several times before I actually got the corners done. Hardest commutator was SR
Next Scramble: B' U2 R' D2 B2 D2 R' B2 U2 L' F2 U2 F' D L F D' B L F2


----------



## OtterCuber (Mar 1, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Next Scramble: B' U2 R' D2 B2 D2 R' B2 U2 L' F2 U2 F' D L F D' B L F2


// M2/OP Memo: UP DB SJ T mf gj sa iq do er nr

F' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) F // U
(R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) // P
F R' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) R F' // D
R D' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) D R' // B
D' R (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) R' D // S
F2 D (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) D' F2' // J
D' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) D // T
x' U' R U (M2) U' R' U x // m
x' U L2' U' (M2) U L2' U' x // f
x' U L U' (M2) U L' U' x // g
U R U' (M2) U R' U' // j
M2 U' S (R' F' R) S' (R' F R) U // s
M2 // a
U' (R' F' R) S (R' F R) S' U M2 // i
(U' M')3 U' M (U' M')4 // q
L' U' L U (M2) U' L' U L // d
x' U' R' U (M2) U' R U x // o
x' U L' U' (M2) U L U' x // e
U' L U (M2) U' L' U // r
u R u' (M2) u R' u' // n
U' L U (M2) U' L' U // r

Next: F2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B R2 U2 R2 U B D' U R' D' F


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 5, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> // M2/OP Memo: UP DB SJ T mf gj sa iq do er nr
> 
> F' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) F // U
> (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) // P
> ...


z2 y
//edges UKGQ JPBD SN

F' E R' F' D M D' M' F R E' F //UF-DB-LB-RU-LD
E R U' R' E' R U' M' U2 r' //UF-LF-FR-UB-DF
[U': [D' M D, R]]

recon

Next: U F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U' B2 U R2 D2 R U2 R2 F' L' R2 D U' B R2


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 20, 2022)

Bump!

y2 //inspection
U R2' U' R U2' R' U' R' F R F' U R' F R F' R U2' R' U R U2' R' //Corners
S2 //Centers
x E R U2' R' E' R U2 R2' U R E L' U2 L E' L' U2 L R' U' R (x z2) M' U' M D2 M' U M D2 z' D M' U' M D' M' U2 R' U' r' U2 R U R U' R2 U2 R2 (z' x y) L' U' D' M' U2' M D M' U2' M U L//edges









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: R B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 U L' B U' L F D' R2 U B'


----------

